# Feeding dusty hay to horses.



## haydays (Mar 26, 2009)

Some people might think that feeding horses with hay that is a little moldy or dusty is o.k but this practice is not recommended by the Experts at all. Trying to wet the hay with water can cause even more serious damage to a horse and if you feed it moldy hay just for one season it could ruin the horse's lungs for good and if it is a competing horse it would be knocked out of competition.


----------



## CherryBlosson (Mar 27, 2009)

This is a good point. I am sure Horses react to food as humans do in many wyas and giving them stuff that will dampen their lungs could probably be fatalin the long run so the quality of the hay must be very important.


----------



## greengirl (Mar 24, 2009)

I know someone that did that and they killed a horse through it. Once people start to cut corners they shouldn't be in this business at all. Is that what we would do for our kids feed them rubbish food just to save on costs/ I don't think so. I was mortified when I found out!.


----------

